# Bosch router table - need guide bushings



## becikeja (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a RA1171 Bosch Router table with a Bosch 1617EV Router.
I would like to be able to use guide bushings on the table but am having difficulty finding guide bushings that will fit any of the inserts.

Has anyone come across a solution for this??


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I don't know if this helps , but here's a link to a sticky thread where Mikes showing a bunch of bushings for what I think is your router . Just go down the page 

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/35050-bosch-1617evspk-1617evstb.html


Update : Sorry WM , I may have misunderstood your question


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, WM.

Usually, the smallest insert ring will take the PC style guide bushing.

Did you table come with the 3 insert rings?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

WM, glad to see you join our community


----------



## becikeja (Jun 20, 2014)

The table did come with 3 inserts, but the PC bushing I have does not fit any of them. I have always thought of Bosch as a good mid range power tool company, so I find it odd they don't have bushings for their router table.

I'm sure there is a simple solution, I just need to find it. Appreciate the comments.

Thanks for the welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What are the 3 hole sizes for your insert rings?

Does the smallest have a lip on the inside?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi WM, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Not sure if this is what you are looking for or not, but this will allow you to use the PC style of bushing with your Bosch router. 

Bosch threaded template adapter


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

WM. If I understand you correctly, you're trying to fit an adapter into the red plastic rings that fit into the mounting plate in the table. I don't believe the adapters will fit into them. The adapter is made to fit into the base plate of the router itself. If I misunderstand your question you can disregard my answer.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I own a RA1187 It comes with three inserts none of which will accept a PC bushing. I checked boschtools.com and cant find insert plates listed under accessories.I have always used another table when using pc bushing and never noticed till this post and I went and checked


----------



## becikeja (Jun 20, 2014)

I have seen the adapter that goes on the router. More interested in a bushing I can connect in the table inserts. Thanks for all the comments


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

becikeja said:


> I have seen the adapter that goes on the router. More interested in a bushing I can connect in the table inserts. Thanks for all the comments


Maybe your best (only?) solution would be to make your own insert. Not that difficult as you can use the ones you have for templates. The hard part would be to make sure the holes, bit hole and counter bore are centered. Because you do have a counter bore, the stock may need to be thicker than the original but you can rabbet the underside to fit flush. My choice of material on these is polycarbonate (Lexan) or acrylic (Plexiglass). 
Good Luck


----------



## becikeja (Jun 20, 2014)

I am getting very close to the conclusion of having to make my own. That is probably the direction I will head


----------



## steve823 (2 mo ago)

Barry747 said:


> WM. If I understand you correctly, you're trying to fit an adapter into the red plastic rings that fit into the mounting plate in the table. I don't believe the adapters will fit into them. The adapter is made to fit into the base plate of the router itself. If I misunderstand your question you can disregard my answer.


That is exactly right. I don't think you can even replace the plate because of its size. I'm thinking the only solution would be for some individual to 3D print an adapter to fit the hole in the plate that would accept the PC Guide bushings.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G;day @steve823 , welcome to the forum...


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


steve823 said:


> That is exactly right. I don't think you can even replace the plate because of its size. I'm thinking the only solution would be for some individual to 3D print an adapter to fit the hole in the plate that would accept the PC Guide bushings.


Why not just use router bits that comes with bearings and also learn to make use of the fence of the router table.
Guide bushings are NOT really needed in a router table.


----------

